# EMT heaven



## bstone (Apr 23, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/hangov...ebra-lund-checks-flow-iv-photo-075151536.html



> For a fee, they get a quick morning-after way to rehydrate, rejuvenate and resume their revelry.



Oy vey....It appears they have some EMTs working there. Probably EMT-Is or paramedics as I don't think Basics can start lines in NV.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 23, 2012)

bstone said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/hangov...ebra-lund-checks-flow-iv-photo-075151536.html
> 
> 
> 
> Oy vey....It appears they have some EMTs working there. Probably EMT-Is or paramedics as I don't think Basics can start lines in NV.



No basics cannot start lines in NV. What will Vegas come up with next?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2012)

Pretty brilliant way to make some extra dough on the side, I gotta say!


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 24, 2012)

Can basics do IV's under the direct supervision and written orders of a doctor?    In most states they can if they are working in an ED.  So I was just curious.

  I wonder if they charge the patients for the services.   and it does sound like something they would come up with in Vegas, but it could be done in any major city.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 24, 2012)

And reading the rest of the pictures I see that they do charge a fee


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> Can basics do IV's under the direct supervision and written orders of a doctor?    In most states they can if they are working in an ED.  So I was just curious.



Not in any of the hospitals around me. Not in their Nevada Scope.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 24, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the "nurses assistant" in the first picture? Is she seriously wearing the infamous white naughty nurse outfit?

What the good doctors number??????? Feeling a bit run down, lol.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 24, 2012)

$90 for a liter of NS and MVI. $150 for two. $500 for a house call to your hotel room.

Add a small fee for Zofran, Toradol, Zantac, and Thiamine and this man has a nice cash crop. I like the idea and honestly you have to admit he has a great business plan with a completely untapped market. Genius!


----------



## HelloChello (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh that's fancy!  Way better than an aspirin and a gatorade.


----------

